# Magánmeglátásaim, avagy oktatás kívülről.



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

Ezt a témát azért indítom, mert egy másik témában a beszélgetés során felvetődött többek részéről, hogy az általam elmondott dolgok a jövúben édrekesen alakulhatnak és van(nak) aki(ket) ez a továbbiakban is érdekel.

Röviden rólam, ami a témához kapcsolódik:
Jelenleg 58 vagyok, tehát nem a mai kor szülötte. A mérnöki diplomám mellett van egy nyelvtanári is, ezért (meg, mert a megélhetés rákényszerített anno) 34 évvel ez előtt - a főállásom mellett - tanítottam egy főiskolán. Ez két évig tartott, majd, mivel egyenruhát öltöttem, más irányt vett az életem.

Röviden a téma inspirációja:
Nyugállományba vonulásom után pár évvel elköltöztünk egy 1ooo fős községbe.
Itt sajnos pár éve megszűnt az iskolai oktatás, a gyerekek a szomszéd városba járnak (busszal) iskolába.
A polgármesterrel beszélve felvetődött, hogy - az amúgy is hátrányos helyzetben lévő "falusi" gyerekeknek jól jönne némi korrepetálásos tudáskiegészítés. Viszont ehhez max a helyiséget (a helyi művelődési ház könyvtárszobáját) tudja felajánlani, azt is egyeztetve más programokkal.
mivel én nem vagyok semmi rossznak elrontója, jeleztem, hogy nix korrepetálás, legfeljebb "együttanulás".
Aztán a kérdés: kikkel és mit?
Úgy véltem a mérnöki végzettség a matek és a fizika, a tanári papír meg az angol oktatására ad lehetőséget általános és középiskolások számára.

No így indult a dolog tavaly októberben.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

Először az időpontot kellett megtalálni, ami könnyű volt, mert semelyik sem passzolt, hisz a gyerekek reggeltől délutánig, hétfőtől péntekig az iskolában vannak, utána meg ki az a bolond, aki még tanulna.
Végül is a szombat délelőtt megfelelőnek tűnt, mert, ha nem túl korán kezdünk (1o.oo) sokakat azért is elzavarhatnak a szülei, hogy ne lábatlankodjon otthon a hétvégi takarítás/főzés...idején.

Sokra nem számítottam az első alkalommal és be is jött. 2 hetedikes lány jött el (a szülőkkel együtt), hogy megnézze, egyáltalán eszik vagy isszák ezt az egészet. (Meg talán azt, hogy ez egy fizetős lenyúlás vagy sem. Természetesen ingyenes.)

A lányok rutinosan hozták a házi feladatokat, hogy azokat oldjuk meg.


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Február 23)

Flamingo, szívesen olvasnám a folytatást is, ha időd/kedved engedi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

Mivel a gyermekeim 3o felettiek, a nagyobbik unokám meg még csak másodikos, a NAT (ha még egyáltalán ennek nevezik) jelen állapota nem volt ismert számomra.
De elsőre nem is az volt a cél, hogy tanmenet szerint oktassak, hanem, hogy felmérjem a gyerekek képességeit a tantárgyak terén.
Mint kiderült, épp a törtekkel bajlódtak mindketten, bár nem egy osztályba jártak.

Meglepett, hogy magát a tört fogalmát is el kellett magyaráznom, nem csak a műveleteket a törtekkel, de mindjárt jött a sikerélmény, megértették.
Ezen felbuzdúlva - túlspiláztam a fizikát - és Newton törvényeit kezdtem el magyarázni, amit szintén megértettek és elismerték, hogy tanultak valami ilyet, de, hogy ki az a Newton, homály volt.
Azért - így 5o felett - érzem magam annyira rutinosnak, hogy le tudjam szűrni ki az aki értelmes és ki az, akinek halvány lila kisegítő pótfogalma sincs arról amiről épp beszélgetünk.
Nem ez utóbbira vallottak a jelek, hanem inkább arra, hogy mindkettőjük osztályában, az órán a kellő mennyiségű anyagot a tanár elmondta, de nem volt meg a feedback (vagy nem volt rá idő, hogy a visszacsatolást felmérje).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

CasaLoma írta:


> Flamingo, szívesen olvasnám a folytatást is, ha időd/kedved engedi!


Azért is kezdtem, mert @daisy1m tagunknak is megígértem, hogy részletes tájékoztatást adok a történésekről és a "távoli kezdet" lassan kezd homályba veszni, ezért inkább gyorsan megírom, amíg végleg nem pusztulnak el az emlékeim az agysejtjeimmel egyetemben.


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Február 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Azért is kezdtem, mert @daisy1m tagunknak is megígértem, hogy részletes tájékoztatást adok a történésekről és a "távoli kezdet" lassan kezd homályba veszni, ezért inkább gyorsan megírom, amíg végleg nem pusztulnak el az emlékeim az agysejtjeimmel egyetemben.


Morzsákat már több topicban is kaptunk elszórva, jó lesz egy helyen, egy csokorba kötve olvasni.


----------



## daisy1m (2018 Február 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Azért is kezdtem, mert @daisy1m tagunknak is megígértem, hogy részletes tájékoztatást adok a történésekről és a "távoli kezdet" lassan kezd homályba veszni, ezért inkább gyorsan megírom, amíg végleg nem pusztulnak el az emlékeim az agysejtjeimmel egyetemben.


Hálás köszönet, és továbbra is érdekel, hogy mit csinálsz.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

A könyvtárosunk volt olyan kedves, hogy szórólapozott az iskolabuszon és a FB-n is hirdette a kezdeményezést.
Ennek köszönhetően a következő alkalomra megduplázódott a létszám: már 4 lány is eljött (még mindig szülői kísérettel - hiába még egy éve sincs, hogy ideköltöztem).
A korcsoport elosztás 3 hetedikes 1 hatodikos - lány.
Természetesen megint a házi és megint a törtek.
Elő a "3 torta felszeletelve" példákkal és ismételt sikerélmény. Megértették.
Én meg megértettem, hogy nem elég elmagyarázni, vissza is kell kérdezni az adott anyagot, mert ez nem főiskola.
Az amúgy nagyon aranyos hatodikos közölte, hogy ő tud angolul, mire én jeleztem, hogy akkor az angol házit ő magyrázza el.
Kiderült, nem egészen azonosak az elképzeléseink a "tudok angolul" jelentéséről. 
Nem baj. Megegyeztünk, sőt elővettük a rendhagyó igeragozást is. Igaz enyhe infarkust okozott, amikor közöltem a lányokkal, hogy nincs mese, az "erős" igék ragozását "be kell seggelni". (Igen, ezt a kifejezést használtam és bejött, közvetelenebbé vált a légkör.)
Ezek után volt némi próbálkozás, hogy tanuljunk kémiát is, amit legnagyobb sajálatomra nem mertem felvállalni, mivel olyan szerencsésen alakult az életem, hogy én mindössze egyetlen egy évet tanultam - még általánosban - kémiát.
Viszont egy kis magyart becsempésztem. (A könyvtár falán híres magyar kötők és írók képei.)
Megkédeztem, hogy ki tudják e találni melyik két magyar költő monogramja tükörképe a másiknak. Nem tudták, de miután rámutattam a képekre és közöltem, hogy mindkettő ott található, a logika működésbe lépett és viszonylag gyosan rájöttek Arany és József Attila ilyetén kapcsolatára.
Ez megerősített abban, hogy lehet, sőt kell is játszani az oktatás közepette.


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Február 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A könyvtárosunk volt olyan kedves, hogy szórólapozott az iskolabuszon és a FB-n is hirdette a kezdeményezést.
> Ennek köszönhetően a következő alkalomra megduplázódott a létszám: már 4 lány is eljött (még mindig szülői kísérettel - hiába még egy éve sincs, hogy ideköltöztem).
> A korcsoport elosztás 3 hetedikes 1 hatodikos - lány.
> Természetesen megint a házi és megint a törtek.
> ...


Kedves Flamingo!
Nagyon örülök, h elindítottad ezt a témát, hiszen vártam a fejleményeket 'beszélgetéseink' kapcsán!
Örülök annak is, h megtaláltad számításaid - ott, ahová költöztetek - ha nem is anyagi értelemben, de tudom, a legjobb szándékkal adod tovább tudásod!
Úgy vélem, felkészülhetsz arra, h egyre többen fognak megjelenni a Műv.Házban, ugyanis - főleg egy kisebb közösségben - hamar híre megy jóindulatú támogatásodnak!
Sok sikert és türelmet kívánok a nebulókkal való 'együtt tanuláshoz' Tanár Úr!  
Várom én is a folytatást!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

Novemberben egy kis visszaesés következett, egyrészt a megbetegedések, másrészt a halottak napi elutazások miatt. Egy-két gyerek jött el. Viszont az egyik önkormányzati képviselővel találkozva - mivel rákérdezett, hogy létezik-e még a "Tanulj velünk..." program - abban maradtunk hogy ő is elküldi a harmadikos lányát a következő alkalommal.
Ezt sikerként könyveltem el, de amikor eljött szembesültem azzal, hogy egy harmadikos korántsem azt tanulja, amit egy hetedikes. Ezért "falusi tanító" üzemmódba kellett kapcsolnom és két csoportra osztva a jelenlévőket a hetediksek megoldandó feladatokat kaptak (függvényábrázolásból - akiknek mond valamit az y vagy f(x)=ax+b formula, az tudja, hogy a meredekség és az eltolás fogalmát próbáltam megértetni velük).
A másik "csoporttal" a harmadikos lánnyal pedig addig átnéztük a műveleteket zárójelekkel és a nélkül.
Felvetődött, hogy megkérem valamelyik hetedikest, hogy ő magyarázzon,de elvetettem, mert nagyon nem azonos korosztályról van szó. (Hiába, nekem az iskolai hierarchia már történelem.)
Viszont jött az isteni szikra - szorzótábla gyakoroltatás.
Hihetetlenül beletalált.
Mert mindamellett, hogy nem buták a gyerekek, nem vált készségszintűvé a szorzótábla még a hetedikeseknél sem. Még tetszett is, hogy egymástól kérdezik a szorzótáblát.
Egy érdekesség: bármelyiket meg tudtam ingatni a válaszában egy egyszerű "Biztos?" kérdéssel. Ez pedig arra késztetett, hogy a határotzottságukat is erősíteni kell.
Egyelőre ennyi, majd folytatom (nem menekültök).


----------



## Éleskés (2018 Február 23)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A könyvtárosunk volt olyan kedves, hogy szórólapozott az iskolabuszon és a FB-n is hirdette a kezdeményezést.
> Ennek köszönhetően a következő alkalomra megduplázódott a létszám: már 4 lány is eljött (még mindig szülői kísérettel - hiába még egy éve sincs, hogy ideköltöztem).
> A korcsoport elosztás 3 hetedikes 1 hatodikos - lány.
> Természetesen megint a házi és megint a törtek.
> ...


A játék, az valóban nagyon fontos.
Felnőtteket tanítok arra, amit én tudok. Az anyag nem száraz, viszont kimerítő. Erről van már egy-két rémtörténetem, de ezt most hagyjuk.
Viszont kitaláltam egy-két másik játékot, amit a hallgatóim imádnak. Fellazítja a napot és jobban tudnak figyelni arra, amit szeretnének megtanulni. Így én is tanulok tanítani.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 23)

Éleskés írta:


> A játék, az valóban nagyon fontos.
> Felnőtteket tanítok arra, amit én tudok. Az anyag nem száraz, viszont kimerítő. Erről van már egy-két rémtörténetem, de ezt most hagyjuk.
> Viszont kitaláltam egy-két másik játékot, amit a hallgatóim imádnak. Fellazítja a napot és jobban tudnak figyelni arra, amit szeretnének megtanulni. Így én is tanulok tanítani.


Majd a későbbiekben kitérek a felnőttekre én is.
Nekem kellemes meglepetés volt, ennyit előre is jelezhetek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Átfutottam a tegnap beírtakon és megállapítottam, hogy vagy elfelejtettem helysen és stílusosan írni vagy soha nem is tudtam.
A betűhiányokat, ékezetes betűk elütését még ráfoghatnám a laptopomra (egy 1o éves angol billentyűzetű, azaz ékkezetmentes gép, amit annyira megszoktam, hogy nincs szívem lecserélni, pedig megvettem már az udtódját). A szóismétlések viszont ékes példái a választékosságom korlátainak. Na ennyit mosakodásul. Azt viszont ígérem, hogy továbbra is fogk hibákat ejteni.
Ott hagytam abba, hogy novemberen visszaesett a létszám.
Decemberre sem vártam fejlődést a létszámban, hisz láthatóan a téli szünet iránti várakozás lázában égtek a lányok. Igen, még mindig csak lányok. Fiúk sehol.
Utánanéztem, a településünkön 12o-15o 18 év alatti élhet. 27 fő ovis, bölcsis van.
Tehát jobb esetben akár 1oo-12o az iskoláskorú. Többeknek furcsa lehet, hogy egy ilyen kis (1ooo fős) településen nem tudni a gyerekek számát. A valóság az, hogy egyrészt vannak, akik lakhelyileg ide vannak bejelentve, de kollégisták és vannak, akik nem is itt laknak mert például a szülők elváltak, szétköltöztek (másik településre), de maradtak papíron itteni lakosok a gyerekeikkel együtt.
Na ennyit a statisztikáról. Magamban abban maradtam, hogy ha a kb 1oo iskolásból 1o-t ide tudok csábítani, az számomra reálisan nézve az elérhető maximum, mivel ez (a heti 2 szombati óra) se nem kötelező, se nem látványos pluszt adó foglalkozás.
Az elérendő létszám 7o%-nál tartottam, igaz nem minden alkalommal volt ott mindenki.
Rá is kérdeztem, hogy aki eljött, miért is tette.
Azt vártam, hogy a válaszokban a "szüleim küldtek" fog dominálni, de nem. Meglepetésemre szinte mindegyikük azt mondta, hogy itt "olyan viccesen" tölthetik az időt.
Tény, hogy nem a klaszsikus iskolai óra mintáját követték a foglalkozások. Bármikor el lehetett kanyarodni az éppen adott témától és másról beszélni, persze azért én előbbb-utóbb visszakanyarítottam a fonalat oda, ahová kellett.
Számomra érdekes volt, hogy kezdtem észrevenni amikor átléptem az ismert/ismeretlen határvonalát, mármint az övékét. Például a matek kapcsán elkezdtem magyarázni az első fokú függvények ábrázolását és kicsúszott a számon, hogy "az egyenlet megoldása, ahol az egyenes a x tengelyt metszi", láttam, hogy valami "ismeretlent" mondtam. Kiderült, hogy akkor még az "egyenlet"-et mint fogalmat nem tanulták (de állítólag hamarosan fogják).
Ha fejre állok, akkor sem emlékszem, hogy 5o évvel ez előtt én így tanultam-e vagy sem, meg talán azóta a matematika oktatás is fejlődhetett, szóval döntöttem, azt mondtam, hogy most akkor egy érdekes dolgot megtanulunk...ezt hívják egyenletnek, de csak akkor, ha így könnyebben megérted.
Kb. így telt a december. Elvonultunk téli szünetre
Ja igen, míg nem felejtem, többektől nagyon jó tanácsokat kaptam, hogy milyen segédeszközökkel és játékokkal tudnám feldobni a foglalkozásokat, amit itt is köszönök.
Viszont a korlátok továbbra is megvoltak, azaz se pénz, se hely az eszközök tárolására (kicsi a könyvtár és sokan használják a polgárőröktől a vadászokon át a nyugdíjas énekkörig).
Ráadásul a változó létszám és összetétel miatt sem lehet valamiféle konstans játéksémát kialakítani, igaz ez talán az én hibám, hogy még nem jöttem rá a hogyanjára.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Januárban - rám jellemző módon - az első találkozáskor rákérdeztem a bizonyítványra.
Szolidan ráébresztettek, hogy el vagyok tájolva - bizonyítvány később.
Viszont jött az áttörés. Az egyik lányom (természetesen érzelmi és nem biológiai alapon lányom) megkérdezte, hogy jöhetnek-e ide középiskolásik is?
Mert van egy 18 éves fiú rokona aki szakácsnak tanul de szeretne matekozni.
Most nem keresgélek "újongós ikonokat", de ideférne. Ezek szerint terjed a hír.
Jeleztem, hogy örömmel várom a következő héten.
El is jött és ismét szembesültem az eltérő korosztályok egyidejű oktatásának problematikájával. De meglepő módon könnyebben ment az osztott üzemmód, mint amikor az egy fős csoport volt a fiatalabb. Sőt, még az elején érdekelte is a hetedikeseket (persze csak úgy fél percig) a másodfokú egyenlet megoldó képletének levezetése.
Belegondoltam, hogy kell-e egy vendéglátóiparisnak (mert azért kiderült, hogy az a szakács nem is csak szakács), szóval kell-e ehhez a szakmához ilyen ismeret. Írom mindezt azért, mert eleddig egész életemben kétszer vezettem le az x1,2= bnégyzet - gyökalatt... képletet. Egyszer, amikor a lányom és egyszer amikor a fiam készült az érettségire.
Viszont most már elmondhatom, hogy igaz a mondás: három a magyar igazság...


----------



## Éleskés (2018 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Januárban - rám jellemző módon - az első találkozáskor rákérdeztem a bizonyítványra.
> Szolidan ráébresztettek, hogy el vagyok tájolva - bizonyítvány később.
> Viszont jött az áttörés. Az egyik lányom (természetesen érzelmi és nem biológiai alapon lányom) megkérdezte, hogy jöhetnek-e ide középiskolásik is?
> Mert van egy 18 éves fiú rokona aki szakánűcsnak tanul de szeretne matekozni.
> ...


Gratulálok az újításaidhoz. Te egy pedagógus vagy és nem tanár!
Elmehetnél Mérő László elméleti iskolaigazgató úrhoz nagy tanárnak. Szerinte egy iskolába kell 2 nagy, sok jó és 2 rossz tanár. (Mérő László: Emberi matek. Ha én iskolaigazgató lennék)
Viszont tanultam tőled valami újat én is: ... 18 éves *fiú* rokona aki *szakánűcsnak* tanul. .... A szakmák nőiesednek: óvóbácsi, szakácsnőbácsi.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

El is felejtettem dicsekedni: híresek lettünk.
Az önkormányzat éves beszámolójában meg lettünk említve, mint az önszerveződés pozitív példája, a falu fejlődésének elősegítője.
De ennyi kijár az önkormányzatnak már csak a helyiség biztosítása miatt is.
Januárban az ivararány nagy mértékben változott, mert duplájára nőtt a fiúk létszáma, ugyanis az érettségire készülő elhozta az egyik barátját/osztálytársás is, aki ráadásul nem is a településünkön lakik.
Megnyugtató (egy fenét, elszomorító) volt megtapasztalni, hogy a 18-as korosztálynak ugyanúgy nem fekszik a szorzótábla, mint a 13 éveseknek.
Meg is egyeztünk, hogy a két választásból - vagy az "éreccségis" anyagot vagy a szorzótáblát gyakoroljuk - , az előbbinél maradtunk. Meglepő módon a magyrázatokat megértették, tehát biztos, hogy nem az értelmi képességekkel van gond, hanem a korább számonkérések elmaradása miatti felületesen megtanult alapműveletekkel.
Közben a lányok eldicsekedte, mindegyikük legalább egy egész két tized jegyet javított matekből és fizikából is (már aki tanul fizikát). Nem akartam butának tűnni, de azért megkérdeztem, hogy nem 1-től 5-ig vannak az osztályzatok?
Mire közölték, hogy a fejlettségi szintjüket tizedes pontossággal tartják nyilván a tanárok.
Már megérte.
Visszakanyarodva az önkormányzati beszámolóhoz és kissé eltérve az alaptémától, az ülésen a nyugdíjaskör vezetője megkérdezte a szünetben, hogy megy-e még a tanulás. (Ezt egyébként a boltban, az utcán többen is meg szokták kérdezni és azt válaszolom, hogy amíg egy gyerek jön, addig lesz és várom az ő gyerekét/unokáját is.)
Kiderült, hogy a hátterében a nyugdíjs vezető kérdésének az állt, hogy ők is szeretnének angolul tanulni. Mi????????
Igen. De figyelembe véve, hogy az életkoruk 4o és 82 közötti, ennek megfelelően "egy pár szót" legalább. Kattogtak a fogaskerekek a fejemben, mert mit is lehet egy 82 évesnek angolul megtanítani, pláne, ha nem tanult előtte idegen nyelvet.
Végül hossza alkudozás után abban maradtunk, hogy a hétfői énekkari próbájuk első negyed óráját rászánjuk és aki elég bátor, az kipróbálhatja az angolt. Hiába próbálkoztam, nekem nem biztos, hogy megvan hozzá a kellő bátorságom, a vezető közölte, hogy ez a kitétel csak az énekkarosokra áll. Én viszont nem akartam csak ezért belépni a karba, így megjelentem és angoloztunk egyet. Nekem tetszett és mint kiderült a többégnek szintén.
Pedig 15 percig csak köszöngettünk egymásnak, illetve bemutatkoztunk.
Akinek 2 idegennyelvi mondat kevésnek tűnik, az majd 6o felett kérem, hogy emlékezzen vissza és revideálja a kevesellését.
Innen valószínűleg majd két szálon folytatom (fiatalok/még fiatalabbak).


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Éleskés írta:


> Gratulálok az újításaidhoz. Te egy pedagógus vagy és nem tanár!


Szerintem egyik sem, persze attól függ, hogy a kifejezéseket miként definiáljuk.
Amúgy megkérdezte a nejem, hogy miért is csinálom és elgondokoztam, tényleg miért?
Mert megtehetem? Ez túl nagyképűen hangzik. Bár igaz.
Talán azért mert komolyan gondolom, hogy az a tudás ér valamit, amit tovább tudsz adni?
Mert valakinek ezt is csinálni kell?
Aztán rájöttem, hogy egy kicsit ezért is, meg azért is, de főként azért, hogy rájöjjek, egyáltalán képes vagyok e erre. (A franba Maslow meg a hülye piramisa!)


> Elmehetnél Mérő László elméleti iskolaigazgató úrhoz nagy tanárnak. Szerinte egy iskolába kell 2 nagy, sok jó és 2 rossz tanár. (Mérő László: Emberi matek. Ha én iskolaigazgató lennék)
> Viszont tanultam tőled valami újat én is: ... 18 éves *fiú* rokona aki *szakánűcsnak* tanul. .... A szakmák nőiesednek: óvóbácsi, szakácsnőbácsi.


Ígéretemhez híven a hejj sírási hubákat továbbra is megejtem.


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Február 24)

Éleskés írta:


> A szakmák nőiesednek: óvóbácsi, szakácsnőbácsi


És az h tetszik, h nővérbácsi? Mármint az a bizonyos kórházbeli ápoló! 
Több esetben volt rá pld, gyerekkel voltam benn, és hirtelen üzemzavar a fejben, nem tudtuk, h a nővérnek hogyan is kellene szólni, h lecsöpög már az infúzió, jöjjön, hiszen, oké, nővér feladatokat lát el, de, "szólni kellene a nővérbácsinak.." hangzott a kérés...


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> (egy fenét, elszomorító)


Ez így igaz!
Képzeld, gyermekem középiskolás tanulmányai alatt, a szülőértekezleten került szóba, h a diákok nagyrésze, a sok NAT-beli változtatás eredményeképpen egész egyszerűen nem rendelkezik megfelelő szövegértési képességgel.
Ez a matek kapcsán merült fel, az akkori osztályfőnök hívta fel a szülők figyelmét rá, h bizony gyakoroltatni kell őket otthon, mert ezen bukhat el a majdani matematika érettségin, h pld ha egy szöveges feladatnak van több megválaszolandó kérdése, akkor az a helyzet áll elő, h elkezd foglalkozni az első kérdés megválaszolásával, és annak végeztével egész egyszerűen tovább ugrik a következő példára(!!!) és kihagyja az első példa további alpontjainak megválaszolását.
Az ilyen esetek előfordulása akkoriban, ha jól emlékszem, kb 80-90% arányú volt!

Más:
A gyerekek kimerültségéről: amit most oktatás címén művelnek velük, az is elszomorító!
A kis ovis, ahogy bekerül az első osztályba nyilván végig kell tudnia ülni csendben a 45'-et. Na de benn van reggel 8-tól d.u.4-ig, mert van az a 'napközi' amely arra lenne hivatott, h a gyerekek házija elkészüljön, míg a szülő sincs otthon, a gyerek 'ne kallódjon, csavarogjon..."
A valós ábra a következő:
A fent említett időtartamban, tehát 8 órát benn van a suliban az általános iskolás (1-4 osztályos), végig érvényes a 45'-ig csendben kell lenni, a szünetek között; és a napköziben nem oldja meg feltétlen a házit az iskolában a gyerkőc, mert mint kiderült annak idején, a napközis tanár nem vizsgálja át - sőt, egyik másik a diák kérdéseire sem válaszol, mert azzal"zavarja a többiek csendes munkáját" - csupán kézjegyével ellátja, h a gyerek dolgozott az adott feladatokon!!!
A szülőre hárul a feladat, h a gyerkőc napi 8 órás iskolai tevékenysége után, otthon átnézze amit az iskolában 'megoldott' házi feladatként, és, amennyiben szükséges, leüljön vele, és magyarázza el, tanuljon vele, újra készíttesse el vele a már helyes (már ha ő is tisztában van vele) lépések szerint a feladatokat.
Továbbá a szóbeli feladatok végképp otthonra hárulnak...
Kérdezem, (költői inkább a kérdés) mennyi időt tölt végül összességében egy diák (nemcsak a kisdiák) tanulással, illetve a hozzá kapcsolt fegyelmezettséggel?

Ezért van nagy jelentősége a játékosságodnak, a humorodnak, a kötetlenebb beszélgetés lehetőségnek, amit eléjük társz!! Köszönöm az ő nevükben is!


----------



## udvarfy (2018 Február 24)

Flamingo , gratulálni tudok csak Neked !! No meg sok sikert a következö idöben , látod mire is jó az öreg a háznál .
tudom miröl beszélt mert manapság nálunk iit nagyon kevés a pedagogus és igy letolják a gyermemek "nevelését" mely ugye állami feladat lenne a "közösbe" tehát , fogja magát a volt valamikori "értelmiségi" és menjen el "társadalmi munkába" tanitani . Mert az állam bácsinak nincsen kedve pénzt kiadni rendes tanárokra . Jó a kritikából elég , de sajnos felénk ez igy van mamár és nem azért mert nemlenne el´g belöllük , hanem mert nemfizetik meg öket , illetve mint egy 3.világbeli országba csak szezonra vegy "beugrosnak" alkalmazzák , igy sok fiatal más irányba keres boldugulást magának .
Pár évig magam is koopráltam itt nálunk gyerekeket ,az iag hiába tanultam valamikor matekot , jó én nem titkárnönek készültem akinek az igazgató úr megmondta , hogy holnap kisasszony számoljon azzal , hogy ... Weinstein, de itt nem az eredmény a lényeg , hanem az út oda !! mert ugye a 3X3 az igaz az igazi 9 és nem az , hogy 3+3+3 az is 9 , de az nem jó mert az + és nemX igen ám , de ha a gyerek nemérti meg , hogy mi a X akkor hogyan is vezzesd oda ? Amugy a tortával magam is pont ugy csináltam , igaz ilyen van a házba mindig a fagyasztoban igy nemestem kétségbe . Csak ugye némely gyereknek másképen ma nemlehet elmagyarázni mert nemértik meg a törteket , komolyan mondom ma nemszeretnék tanár lenni seholsem . Amugy megnyugtatlak szakácsnak nagyon is tudnia kéne "számolni" jó nem Pataki szinten , de kéne neki hiszen állandóan , ha számokkal nem is de "mennyiséggel" igen is dolgoznia kell


----------



## Éleskés (2018 Február 24)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Kiderült, hogy a hátterében a nyugdíjs vezető kérdésének az állt, hogy ők is szeretnének angolul tanulni. Mi????????
> Igen. De figyelembe véve, hogy az életkoruk 4o és 82 közötti, ennek megfelelően "egy pár szót" legalább. Kattogtak a fogaskerekek a fejemben, mert mit is lehet egy 82 évesnek angolul megtanítani, pláne, ha nem tanult előtte idegen nyelvet.


J'étudie actuellement en français. azaz Most franciául tanulok. Fiatalabb koromban persze eljutottam az angol felsőfokra, de hol van az már?
Elmentem egy nyelviskolába, ahol a második szemeszter tanárnője megkérdezte, hogy ki hány éves. Mondtam, hogy: J'ai soixante dix ans - azaz Hetven éves vagyok. Háromszor visszakérdezte, mert nem hitte el. Végül leírtam neki számmal, hogy 70.
Attól kezdve nagyon udvarias volt velem, magázott - amíg nem tudta, addig tegezett. De aztán rászóltam, hogy ha eddig tegezett, akkor legyen szíves, folytassa. Folytatta, de akkor már mindegy volt. Én lettem a mélyen tisztelt fehér holló. A legfontosabb, hogy soha többet semmit nem javított szóban. Bármilyen marhaságot mondtam. Inkább elmondatta mással. Tele lett evvel a hócipellőm és otthagytam a nyelviskolát, mert így nem lehet tanulni. Hiszen a hibáinkból tanulunk. Most egy lánytól tanulok, aki fiatalabb a fiatalabbik lányomnál. Ő aztán nem hagy békén ha hibázok, hál'istennek.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Éleskés írta:


> J'étudie actuellement en français. azaz Most franciául tanulok. Fiatalabb koromban persze eljutottam az angol felsőfokra, de hol van az már?
> Elmentem egy nyelviskolába, ahol a második szemeszter tanárnője megkérdezte, hogy ki hány éves. Mondtam, hogy: J'ai soixante dix ans - azaz Hetven éves vagyok. Háromszor visszakérdezte, mert nem hitte el. Végül leírtam neki számmal, hogy 70.
> Attól kezdve nagyon udvarias volt velem, magázott - amíg nem tudta, addig tegezett. De aztán rászóltam, hogy ha eddig tegezett, akkor legyen szíves, folytassa. Folytatta, de akkor már mindegy volt. Én lettem a mélyen tisztelt fehér holló. A legfontosabb, hogy soha többet semmit nem javított szóban. Bármilyen marhaságot mondtam. Inkább elmondatta mással. Tele lett evvel a hócipellőm és otthagytam a nyelviskolát, mert így nem lehet tanulni. Hiszen a hibáinkból tanulunk. Most egy lánytól tanulok, aki fiatalabb a fiatalabbik lányomnál. Ő aztán nem hagy békén ha hibázok, hál'istennek.


No igen. aki nem csupán a bicepszre, hanem agyra is gyúrt (akárcsak a rendszeres keresztrejtvény fejtéssel), és már van alap (azaz az agy nem dobja le a gépszíjat, ha valamit másképp kell mondani és főleg más szabályok mentén), annak a 7o sem akadály.
Én '95-ben kezdtem el az angol és volt aki 5 évvel volt csak idősebb, de képtelen volt megbirkózni az idegen nyelvvel, de az igazsághoz az is hozzátartozik, hogy bevallottan az orosz sem ment neki igazán anno. Abba is "fejezte". Nem vagyunk egyformák.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

Ha már visszajöttem, még egy adag a lelkes nyugdíjasokról.
Ott tartottam, hogy 5 mondatot megtanitok (Ki vagyok, hogy hívnak, hol lakom, hány éves vagyok, házas/egyedülálló vagyok és "szeretek énekelni"). Ennyi még akár egy rövid "külhoni" bemutatkozásra is elég (lenne).
Node! Köszönni 1247 féleképp lehet angolul is. Kezdtük a "Hány varjú a vetésen"-nel és rögtön jött a fluimucil Ádám effekt (külhoniaknak egy kisgyerek - Ádám - egy nátha elleni szer - a fluimucil - reklámjában 8-1o-szer megkérdi: De miért?)
Szóval miért így köszönnek? Mi az, hogy ezt szokták meg? De hisz a 6o-as 7o-es évek magyar filmjeiben Kabos meg a többiek nem így köszöntek. Na erre mondj valamit!
Szerencsére eszembe jutott: Jóóó reggelt Vietnám! Ugye, hogy nem csak így köszönnek!
És előjöttek a napszakos köszönésektől a "Csá csumi"-ig minden.
Egy huszárvágással lezártam a témát (mi magyarok is fordítva köszönünk: találkozáskor szia (see you) - elköszönéskor heló (hello)) és megígértem egy listát a lehetséges köszönésekről.
A következő találkozásunkkor megegyeztünk, hogy senki sem szándékozik angolul a közeljövőben levelet írni és nem ragaszkodunk a hivatalos kiejtés hivatalos magánhangzó jelölésekhez. (Aki tanulta, tudja, hogy milyen hülye jelek jelzik a hangkapcsolatokat.)
Tehát aki akarja, "Hunglish" módon leírja az angol mondatot magyar helyesírással.
Egy kis jópofizással elértem a könyvtárosunknál, hogy kinyomtatta pár példányban a példamondataimat, valamit a számokat (kiejtéssel) 1-től 2o-i, majd tízesével 1oo-ig, illetve az 1ooo-t. Mihelyst megértették a számképzés logikáját, élvezettel állította össue mindenki a saját életkorát, illetve az évszámot, amikor született. És a hölgyek sem szégyellték a korukat, bár azért előkerült az általánosító "over 18" is. 
Mindaddig ment is, amíg botor módon elő nem vettem az angol speciális százas képzését (1945 az 19száz negyvenöt 2ooo az 2oszáz...). Ezzel sikeresen blokkoltam is a logikájukat, úgyhogy, bár megpróbáltam elfelejtetni, de naná, hogy nem ment. Ez intő példa azoknak, akik nyugdíjasokat akarnak idegen nyelvre tanítani.
Viszont a kedveltséget jelzi, hogy közkívánatra a kezdeti 15 percről 45-re növeltük a foglalkozás idejét.


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 24)

Nem barmolom szét idézgetéssel
Olvasni egyelőre részeiben olvastam
Nocsak néptanító lettél?
Még a végén megfertőzöl a vidéken másokat is.
Mert nemes dolog amibe fogtál.
Érdekes és szinte természetellenes dolgok azok a törtekkel való szembetalálkozás.
Annak idején is gondot jelentett többeknek a bátyám se volt képest tudni a nejem meg máig is zavarba jön
Ezért hát ennek nem tudását nem írom a ma oktatása számlájára.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

tornando írta:


> Nem barmolom szét idézgetéssel
> Olvasni egyelőre részeiben olvastam
> Nocsak néptanító lettél?


Nem. Csupán együtt tanulok a fiatalokkal.
A másik korosztály 5 mondatát pedig túlzás lenne tanításnak titulálni.


> Még a végén megfertőzöl a vidéken másokat is.


Inkább ezzel fertőzzek, mintsem a náthával.


> Mert nemes dolog amibe fogtál.
> Érdekes és szinte természetellenes dolgok azok a törtekkel való szembetalálkozás.
> Annak idején is gondot jelentett többeknek a bátyám se volt képest tudni a nejem meg máig is zavarba jön
> Ezért hát ennek nem tudását nem írom a ma oktatása számlájára.


Aki már vásárolt fél kenyeret vagy 2,5 kg krumplit az a való életben is összefutott a törtekkel, úgyhogy én nem tartanám természetellenesnek. Persze van aki élete végéig idegenkedik - akár az egész matematikától. De ez is olyan, mint az opera. Az első találkozás eldönti, hogy életed végéig szeretni vagy unni fogod.


----------



## phoenyx (2018 Február 24)

https://canadahun.com/temak/magánmeglátásaim-avagy-oktatás-kívülről.58622/page-2#post-5273857 h ne foglaljak sok helyet a beidézéssel 
El kell ismernem, nagy fába vágtad a fejszéd, azzal, h nyugdíjasok tanítását is felkaroltad, de nyilvávalóan remekül megbírkózol vele, gratulálok! (Ez kimaradt az előző hsz-emből)
Nagyon ötletes, ahogy lépésről lépésre felépíted nekik az angol anyagot!
A hivatalos fonetikai jelekkel még tényleg "ráérnek", nekünk még Vll.osztályban erőltették megtanulni; láss csodát, gyermekemnek a bölcsészkaron, most, l.évesként kell...

El tudod képzelni azt az örömöt, amit gerjesztettél a 'fiatalabbak' között(most nem a még fiatalabbakra gondolok, bár az, h osztályozásaik javulnak, szintúgy plusz lendületet ad a tanuláshoz)? Képzeld csak, h újságolják egymás között, h már néhány szóban meg tudnak szólalni angolul!
Kiváló erőket mozgatsz (bízom benne, értesz) hozzáértéssel, ami garantálja sikered és népszerűséged!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Február 24)

phoenyx írta:


> ...
> 
> El tudod képzelni azt az örömöt, amit gerjesztettél a 'fiatalabbak' között(most nem a még fiatalabbakra gondolok, bár az, h osztályozásaik javulnak, szintúgy plusz lendületet ad a tanuláshoz)? ...


Van olyan hölgy, akinek az unokája brit földön lakik/dolgozik. Skype-on keresztül "angoloztak" egyet. 
Természetesen az unoka ledöbbent, majd nevetésben tört ki, de azt nem a gúny, hanem az öröm ihlette - újságolta a hölgy.
Szóval van miért próbálkoznom.


----------



## tornando (2018 Február 24)

> Aki már vásárolt fél kenyeret vagy 2,5 kg krumplit az a való életben is összefutott a törtekkel, úgyhogy én nem tartanám természetellenesnek


Jajj elfelejtettem mondani nem a tizedes törtekről beszéltem
pl most kíséreltem megmondani neki a 2/3 törvény és a 4/5 törvény kapcsán
De érthetőbb volt százalékkal ~ 60 és 80%

Ezért hát ennek nem tudását nem írom a ma oktatása számlájára.
Nem azért írtam hogy válaszolj csak példa.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Március 3)

Mivel ide már egy hete nem írtam, némi fejlemény:
Van már negatívum is. Megvolt az első olyan szombat, amikor nem jött senki.
Igaz hó van, hideg van, talán lebetegedések is.
Belegondolva, nem kötelező és melyik diák rohan szombaton tanulni?
Remélem csupán átmeneti a létszám ilyen mérvű csökkenése.

A nyugdíjasaimmal viszont madarat lehet fogatni. Az énekkaruk továbbjutott egy művészeti vetélkedőn. Nagy a készülődés, de nem akarták az angolt hanyagolni.
A fele csapatnak egész jól megy az "5 mondatos bemutatkozás".
A többieknél kell egy kis rásegítés, mert az agyuk nem akarja a k9t9tt szórendet alapként elfogadni. Viszont van olyan is, aki a számos papír segítségével (a számok 1-től 2o-ig, majd 3o-tól 1oo-ig és az 1ooo angolul valamint hunglish kiejtéssel) - kifundálta a születési évét.
Igaz volt aki "tanárbácsinemtudtamkészülnimertbetehvoltam"-mal próbálkozott.
Van még spiritusz az ingyen utazókban.


----------



## CasaLoma (2018 Március 3)

FLAMINGO írta:


> a fele csapatnak egész jól megy az "5 mondatos bemutatkozás".
> a többieknél kell egy kis rásegítés, mert az agyuk nem akarja a k9t9tt szórendet alapként elfogadni.


Flamingo, valahol láttam olyan szókártyákat (házilag is legyártható), ami mint a puzzle úgy illeszthető egymás mellé és lehet mondatot alkotni vele. Rossz sorrendben össze sem lehet rakni. Talán az idősebb korosztályban is könnyebben rögzül ezzel a játékos módszerrel a szabály.


----------



## Éleskés (2018 Március 4)

Androidos okostelóra van egy program, a "bifla". 70%-ban csodás dolgokat tud. Azért 70%, mert van benne szótanuló rész, ahol a szavakat betűnként kell összerakni, viszont a betűk alját nem jeleníti meg. Azaz nincs különbség az általuk használt "a", "g", "q" betű között. Mindhárom betű feje olyan, mint itt a "q" feje. A franciához külön jó: a "c" és a "ç" közt sincs különbség. Comment ça va . (Hogy vagy?)
A többi, a szó kikérdező, a mondat összerakó zseniális. A free változat alkalmanként 10 visszakérdezésig működik, a fizetős (500 Ft !!!!) sokszor 40-ig.
Beírod a mondatot, pl London is a big town! - ezt úgy adja meg, illetve fordítja át, hogy keverten adja a szavakat, imígy: is, big, london, a, town (mondatvégi irásjelet nem írja ki.) Ha nem jól raktad össze, akkor kiírja jól, majd később újra kérdezi.


----------



## daisy1m (2018 Március 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A nyugdíjasaimmal viszont madarat lehet fogatni. Az énekkaruk továbbjutott egy művészeti vetélkedőn. Nagy a készülődés, de nem akarták az angolt hanyagolni.



Taníthanál nekik angol nyelvű énekeket is. Gyerekdalokat, kocsmadalokat, slágereket, amit ők választanak. A kiejtést is gyakorlonák, és valószínűleg élveznék is, ha az óra énekléssel indulna. Az éneklés biztos sikerélmény.


----------



## daisy1m (2018 Március 4)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Belegondolva, nem kötelező és melyik diák rohan szombaton tanulni?



Én csak a péntekről tudtam, hogy lehet lazítani: pV=NkT - *p*éntek *v*an, *n*em *k*ell *t*anulni.
A szorzótábla legnehezebb szorzásához: 7-szer 8 az 56, amit a szamarak nem tudnak.

Nagyszerű, ahogy segítesz a gyerekeknek is, és az időseknek is! Mindenkinek jót tesz, ha dolgoztatja az agyát.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Március 4)

daisy1m írta:


> Taníthanál nekik angol nyelvű énekeket is. Gyerekdalokat, kocsmadalokat, slágereket, amit ők választanak. A kiejtést is gyakorlonák, és valószínűleg élveznék is, ha az óra énekléssel indulna. Az éneklés biztos sikerélmény.


Egyelőre a saját népdalaikkal készülnek.
Ha kitavaszodik, lehet, hogy szélesítjük a repertoárt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2018 Június 20)

Mivel a tanév véget is ért, egy kis összegzés:
A tanulók érdeklődése haranggörbe jelleget vett fel, azaz a tanév végére ellaposodott.
Remélem, hogy mindez nem a "ingyé, nem érdekel" miatt alakult így, hanem akik eljártak, azok felzárkóztak annyira a tananyag elvárásaihoz, hogy nem volt szükség a kiegészítő tanulásra.
Tudomásom szerint a két érettségisem, sikeresen vette a matekot, a többiekről értelemszerűen még nincs infóm.

A nyugdíjasok angoljával kapcsolatban:
Mivel a csapat a nyugdíjas "Ki mit tud"-on továbbjutott a középdöntőbe, úgy érezték, hogy sok lenne a tánc+ének+angol.
Ezért felfüggesztettük az angol tanulást. (Annál is inkább, mert egy számítógépes tanfolyam is elindult időközben és páran beneveztek oda is.)
Elvben 14 típusmondatot és 95 szót kellett/tudtak megtanulni, megmaradva a jelen idős síkon.

Hogy szeptemberben újra indul-e akár a nyugdíjas, akár az ifi tanulás, az nem rajtam múlik. Nyilván egyrészt egyeztetek a polgármester úrral, hogy szükség esetén biztos0tja-e az önkormányzat a helyiséget, másrészt úgy vélem, hogy kellő érdeklődés esetén személyesen is megkeresnek mind a fiatalok,mind az ifjoncok..
Kb ennyi, hogy kerek legyen ez a sztori is.
Köszönet azok felé akik érdeklődéssel kísérték a témát és jó tanácsokkal is elláttak.


----------

